# Personal Docs are Working-Kindle Update Delivered



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I reported about a week ago (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5062.msg105433.html#msg105433) that the Personal Docs list was not working due to something in the software and that Amazon was working on it and would be sending out a software update to fix the issue.

Personal Docs is supposed to contain all documents that you either upload yourself or documents you send to Amazon to have converted and downloaded wirelessly. Well it looks like they slipped in an update that does not iterate the software version (I'm still at 2.0.1). I saw a download notification on my device and lo and behold, my Personal Docs are working! For those of us that want folders, in a manner of speaking, this is the closest that we can get for now, but at least all my junk is not mixed up with my other stuff.

I for one am delighted and look for more fixes to come!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh WOW! It WORKS!!!! This is great news!

I've been sending the Amazon.com Forum posts to my Kindle.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh WOW! It WORKS!!!! This is great news!
> 
> I've been sending the Amazon.com Forum posts to my Kindle.


***Doin' the happy dance on the couch!*** 
(The G&Ts are helping)


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> ***Doin' the happy dance on the couch!***
> (The G&Ts are helping)


Tom Cruise share's Jesslyn's news with the nation..


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










....Oprah gives away free G&T's to the audience.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh--thats too funny!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I am so happy this is working now. I've sent myself about 30 documents and they're all sorting to the Personal Docs. 

If only they'd only add one more tab for samples, I'd be set for awhile. It would be SO nice to separate out the samples too. I might even stop complaining about needing folders if they did that. It's the samples and Personal Docs that clutter up my home page.


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

hmmm, not working for me yet...   If it's like the K1 updates, they don't all come out at once - maybe I'll be updated tomorrow?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

chiffchaff said:


> hmmm, not working for me yet...  If it's like the K1 updates, they don't all come out at once - maybe I'll be updated tomorrow?


You may need to resend them and see if they sort. All of these were sent today.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I should say all the documents that are now sorting for me were sent today.


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

yup, that worked.  Thanks!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

chiffchaff said:


> yup, that worked. Thanks!


Yay!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Since that has been worked out, Come On, Folders!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

At this point I would settle for Amazon adding Samples, then a Read (vs. UnRead) folder.  


The CS rep was incorrect in one thing.  Contrary to the manual and his statement, books you upload via USB are still showing under Books, not Personal Docs


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok, maybe I am missing something.  No "personal docs" for me.  I emailed a few things to my Kindle again today, but they still show up on the home page like any other book.  Do I need to do something to have a "personal docs" list?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Do you  have a K1 or K2? Only K2 has the personal docs list thingy.


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

K2 - with 2.01 software...


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Then, "never mind"!  Someone else will have to help as I only have K1.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

traceyreads said:


> Ok, maybe I am missing something. No "personal docs" for me. I emailed a few things to my Kindle again today, but they still show up on the home page like any other book. Do I need to do something to have a "personal docs" list?


Unfortunately, there's no way to tell if you've gotten the upgrade. When you do, you'll be able to email and get the docs on your Personal Docs list.


----------



## Judith (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't seem to have the personal docs thing on my K1 either. Do I have to leave the Whispernet on all the time to get this update? If and when I get this update -- do I have to delete all my docs that I loaded and then resend them?  I have been sending them by email right to my Kindle (paying .10) and everything ends up on the homepage -- which is becoming increasingly difficult to manage.   Is it better to put them on the Kindle through USB or just a personal preference?  Just curious.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Judith said:


> I don't seem to have the personal docs thing on my K1 either. Do I have to leave the Whispernet on all the time to get this update? If and when I get this update -- do I have to delete all my docs that I loaded and then resend them? I have been sending them by email right to my Kindle (paying .10) and everything ends up on the homepage -- which is becoming increasingly difficult to manage.  Is it better to put them on the Kindle through USB or just a personal preference? Just curious.





Steph H said:


> Do you have a K1 or K2? Only K2 has the personal docs list thingy.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I think the personal option can be added to K1 with a little hackinig.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, let me clarify. Sometimes there are varying degrees of knowledge when you talk to CS. I now am getting reports that there WAS no upgrade , Amazon just changed the properties of documents that you email to them. I am inclined to go along with this one since USB documents aren't appearing in Personal Docs.

Also this article: http://kindlejunkie.livejournal.com/5510.html (Manually define a book as a Personal Doc for Kindle 2 (Windows only, for now)


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

[quote author=Jesslyn]
this article: http://kindlejunkie.livejournal.com/5510.html (Manually define a book as a Personal Doc for Kindle 2 (Windows only, for now)
[/quote]

Thanks, this is very helpful. I don't send stuff to Amazon for conversion, I do it myself with Calibre, or MobiCreator but I would like to be able to filter them. I have about a zillion out-of-copyright books on my K2. Well, maybe not a zillion, maybe just 30.

Kathie


----------



## thorn (Mar 15, 2009)

so what is different, now that 'personal docs' is working? i don't entirely get the 'personal docs'-thing. i just knew that for the time being that feature didn't work, so had been ignoring it. there's no separate folder for them on the device. are they listed differently on 'home'?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

So you can see what it looks like when sorting by different categories.

Personal Documents:
























Books:
























Subscriptions:


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> Okay, let me clarify. Sometimes there are varying degrees of knowledge when you talk to CS. I now am getting reports that there WAS no upgrade , Amazon just changed the properties of documents that you email to them. I am inclined to go along with this one since USB documents aren't appearing in Personal Docs.
> 
> Also this article: http://kindlejunkie.livejournal.com/5510.html (Manually define a book as a Personal Doc for Kindle 2 (Windows only, for now)


Thanks for the link.


----------



## thorn (Mar 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> So you can see what it looks like when sorting by different categories.
> 
> Personal Documents: /snip
> 
> ...


OH! well, _that's_ fairly cool. thanks for the screenshots!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Apparently, there's a way to modify personal documents manually to show up in the Personal Documents sort:

_Steps to take:
1. You will need to install MobiPerl <https://dev.mobileread.com/trac/mobiperl>
2. You will need to install Mobi2Mobi_GUI <http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kindle_Mobi2Mobi_GUI_Vista/XP>
3. Use Mobi2Mobi_GUI to change the cdetype to PDOC
Note: cdetype is found in the EXTH type drop-down box (don't forget to check the box next to any field you're changing)
4. Click "convert"

More info:
http://kindlejunkie.livejournal.com/5510.html

Note: This only works on your unencrypted, personal documents. You can't (and shouldn't try) to change protected files._

I have not tried this, but found this information on another board and thought it may be useful.


----------



## thorn (Mar 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Apparently, there's a way to modify personal documents manually to show up in the Personal Documents sort:
> 
> _Steps to take:
> 1. You will need to install MobiPerl <https://dev.mobileread.com/trac/mobiperl>
> ...


i might give this a try. i have a fair amount of personal stuff already loaded.


----------



## bg816am (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm still not getting the different folders on my K2...I just tried creating a "test file" by just typing some stuff into a word document and sending it to my kindle via the @kindle.com method, and it just shows up with everything else, no folders just everything all together (docs, subscriptions, and books). Any setting or anything I should be trying?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

bg816am said:


> I'm still not getting the different folders on my K2...I just tried creating a "test file" by just typing some stuff into a word document and sending it to my kindle via the @kindle.com method, and it just shows up with everything else, no folders just everything all together (docs, subscriptions, and books). Any setting or anything I should be trying?


It doesn't give different folders exactly. Have you used the sort function? Go all the way to the top header and push the controller to the left. It then will give you the option to sort Personal Docs, Subscriptions, Books, or All Items. The screen shots upthread show each of the first three options.


----------



## bg816am (Mar 3, 2009)

So I feel a little stupid now...

I had no idea that pushing up at the top of list of items brings up that menu! Wow! I can sort by author, date, title and even separate documents and subscriptions! I think next time I get a high tech gadget I may take a minute or 2 to read the manual  

Thanks for all your help! I can't believe I was missing something as simple as "push up at the top of the list"...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

No need to feel stupid. Some things are easy to miss.

As for the manual, I read it twice on my daughter's K1 before the K2 showed up.

Now, if they would just add samples up there so I could split them out too. Ah, that would be nice....


----------

